# 2015 Boss 8'2" DXT with wings



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

New in December of 2015. Plowed 3 events in the remainder of '15, and 7 events in '16. Was on a truck with an Ebling, so it pretty much did nothing but stack. I would be surprised if it's been on the ground more than 10 hours total.

Washed after every event, stored inside year round. Only reason for sale is going to 9'2" with wings because we're losing a couple drivers and trying not to replace them.

Call/text 330.201.7701 for more/different pictures. $5500.00 for plow and wings only.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

I think I should be asking more for mine....


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

I'm open to offers. And I'd assume yours has quite a bit more time on it than this one? Right?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

PM sentThumbs Up


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Thought Jeff was getting that?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

JMHConstruction said:


> Thought Jeff was getting that?


9.2


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

JMHConstruction said:


> Thought Jeff was getting that?


Jeff is getting the 9'2". Originally it was this one, then I had someone else that wanted this one, so I told Jeff he could have the bigger one. Now that guy backed out, and I won't go back on my word to Jeff. If this doesn't sell, I'll keep it as a backup and clean out our older backups. They'll be easier to sell.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

BUFF said:


> 9.2


Gotcha


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Bump. 5k.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

I should add, if anyone is interested, I would guess that delivery would be possible in northern Indiana/Illinois, and in southern Michigan also.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

I'll give you a happy mean for it. I just want to put it on my other truck so they both match.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

JustJeff said:


> I'll give you a happy mean for it. I just want to put it on my other truck so they both match.


Sell your Snowpuppy and take this one home with you too...


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

I wish I could. But I'm done hemorrhaging money for this season. It's time to start making some. And I really can't complain about the SD. I've had zero issues with it so far and it's served me well. That being said I'll be putting Boss or D.D. products on my trucks from this point forward.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

I feel you on the hemmoraging money. I'm ready to send the November seasonal account invoices to make the snow budget a little happier about life.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

I believe the value/benefit of having all the trucks set up the same is huge.
Backup blades, spare parts, etc. Guys driving different trucks with no issues, training, it's really incalculable.


----------



## dpeej123 (Oct 6, 2015)

still available?


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Yes, still for sale.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Sold mine todaypayuppayuppayup


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Yes, still for sale.


Those are bad pictures. You should put the pics of it on the IH on this thread so people can see it better. The IH pics are pretty nice.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

JustJeff said:


> Those are bad pictures. You should put the pics of it on the IH on this thread so people can see it better. The IH pics are pretty nice.


I can accommodate reasonable (not trolling) picture requests.

For anyone that's interested, Jeff (@JustJeff ) can vouch for the condition of this plow.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Yup, there you go. That's a clean plow.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

I guess I should update the price also since I put it on craigslist for 5250 last week. If it doesn't sell, I'll throw a set of SL3's on it and we'll run it this season.


----------



## TheXpress2002 (Oct 9, 2007)

John_DeereGreen said:


> I guess I should update the price also since I put it on craigslist for 5250 last week. If it doesn't sell, I'll throw a set of SL3's on it and we'll run it this season.


PM sent.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

TheXpress2002 said:


> PM sent.


Responded.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Ive seen it in person, it' in great shape.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Sold


----------

